# HELP with TALLY 7.3



## adiit007 (Feb 24, 2005)

8) Hi, there every1. I read in a newspaper about the upgradation of the tally6.3 to tally7.3[this calculates the VAT]. I would like 2 know more about this Value Added Tax, and why are the traders going for a strike against this almost everyday!?
I belive it abolishes every possible tax and offers only one simple mode of payment.
I shall be waiting for ur replies.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 24, 2005)

dude firstly do u have a genuine copy of TALLY 6.3 ??

yea VAT is sure a screwy thing which is assumed very difficult to undestand due to our present day taxing system

VAT is still in stage 1 i.e on some selected goods only from APRIL 05 but if its a success mebbe made common to all

as for tally 7.3 i doubt whether TALLY wod give it for free

coz the fugger original vendor asked 50 Rs from me for the new version of 5.4 which i have genuine copy worth 18k


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 24, 2005)

VAT is a form of tax accepted worldwide bcos it prevents tax on tax and makes everyone pay tax.
VAT is like added on value additin and not whole product.
Take this(Assuming a tax of 10%). 
*ASSUME* A car is made of only 3 components Steel, Glass and tyres(and also costs sooooooooooo little).
Steel costs Rs. 100 + 10% Tax =110
Glass costs Rs. 100 + 10% Tax =110
Tyre Costs Rs. 50 + 10% Tax =55
Total Intial Cost = 275
Then the Company proccess it and adds cost of Rs 100
Now its Cost is Rs 275 + 100 = Rs 375.
Under VAT tax would be applied only on the Value addition of Rs 100 so Car now costs Rs 385.But for this one has to claim rebate for the tax paid earlier and heres where confusion steps in
If we take the current system 10% tax would be on 375 so car would cost 375 + 37.5 = 412.5. Dont you and i save in this.

  Well for traders and bussiness man opposing this is bcos, they would have to declare each and every transaction (now bill or no bill wont make a difference) and their actual earning would be up front and would have to pay more tax.

 Well for tally *7.2*(its not 7.3) you must have legall Tally 6.3


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 25, 2005)

babumuchhala is quite right. The main reason for opposition is that traders will have to pay actual tax and will not be able to do underhand deals.

Take this very simple example. As of now what happens is that traders show their purchase of say 100 units for Rs. 10,000. Now they sell 75 units with bills for 150 per piece showing their total sales to be Rs. 11250 and profit 1250.

The other 25 pieces are sold without bills and therefore forms the unaccounted money. This results in loss to government revenue in Sales Tax as well as Income Tax. This will stop after VAT comes into effect. That is the main reason for opposition from traders and insistence from government.

As of now, they mix official and unofficial deals to their advantage. With VAT, they will not be able to do that. They can still do unofficial work, but they can't mix it with official one to their advantage. So official will remain official and unofficial will remain unofficial. No mixing to reduce tax 

And for Tally 7.2, only legal owners like me can have a copy for free


----------



## adiit007 (Feb 28, 2005)

*To sourabh! WITH BAT!@*

  Sir Sourabh, I have got a legal copy of Tally .By the way, a newspaper announced that u can avil an updated tally, freeof cost for calculating VAT(only for genuine users; which u can download from the net free of cost!)  [/quote]


----------



## Deep (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: To sourabh! WITH BAT!@*



			
				adiit007 said:
			
		

> Sir Sourabh, I have got a legal copy of Tally .By the way, a newspaper announced that u can avil an updated tally, *freeof cost* for calculating VAT(only for genuine users; which u can download from the net free of cost!)



is it ? 
then i am gonna update my tally for sure 
thanks for the info
Deep


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 28, 2005)

i guess they wod upgrade free of cost only for tally 6.3 version and not the licensed 5.4 users   

but there is a tweak in 5.4 itself where we can add another details to the tranaction as handling charges in there we can add some text as VAT=*** Rs

this is wht i thot of doing


----------



## hitesh_hg (Mar 1, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> And for Tally 7.2, only legal owners like me can have a copy for free


Sorry I am saying it but pls don't make statements like this. I am not a legel owner of Tallly but still i can have it for *free*

It hurts but this is the state of affairs in india. 

Hitesh Gupta


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 2, 2005)

If we resort to illegal ways, then everything is available for free. But if we are talking about legal ways, then Tally 7.2 is free only for existing licenced Tally users i.e. those who have paid for 6.3.


----------



## amitpagarwal (Mar 2, 2005)

adiit007 said:
			
		

> 8) Hi, there every1. I read in a newspaper about the upgradation of the tally6.3 to tally7.3[this calculates the VAT]. I would like 2 know more about this Value Added Tax, and why are the traders going for a strike against this almost everyday!?
> I belive it abolishes every possible tax and offers only one simple mode of payment.
> I shall be waiting for ur replies.



I guess it's tally 7.2 and not 7.3


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2005)

VAT is a concept which first gained prominence in France in 1954 and is at present adopted by many countries. Sales tax and other related taxes would gradually be phased out after the implementation of VAT. Also, VAT will reduce the taxpayer's need to visit tax offices.

It will increase competition in exports as the tax rate on exports will be 0 per cent and yet credit will be given on tax paid on inputs. It will benefit consumers and not lead to price rise as there will be no double taxation. There are only four rates of tax under VAT compared to the numerous under sales tax. So disputes relating to classification of goods, a main source of litigation today, will practically disappear. 

Tks for asking the question as I cud review that question for the exam........


----------



## softcd (Mar 6, 2005)

This is what posted on the site about Tally 7.2 Release 1 :


> Licensed Tally 6.3 users can download Tally 7.2 from
> 7th March 2005.



Site link:

```
*www.tallysolutions.com/tallyrel.shtml
```


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 6, 2005)

wht abt original 5.4 users

man i have paid 18k Multi User Edition 

last time when i contacted them they said pay abt 10k and upgrade to 6.3 multi user 

well can someone temme whether the 7.2 VAT version , if i purchase, wod require internet connection to activate

this info is very much needed for me coz the office is way away from an internet connection


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 7, 2005)

As of now, I use 6.3. Regularly, my Tally turns into "Educational". Then I have to connect to the net and it gets back all the features. I think the similar functionality has been retained in 7.2, only the frequency has been reduced. However, if you want, I can confirm with Tally customer service and let you know.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 7, 2005)

thx 4 ur help dude

can u give in their details so i can contact them personally

somehow me and dad feel that 6.3 and 7.2 since it requires NET the account details wod be uploaded or kinda fishy things may go on

i guess sticking with 5.4 is the best option

u can never trust anyone when it comes to financial matters


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 8, 2005)

It is very easy to find out the data location in Tally manually. So what you can do is remove all the data thry Windows Explorer to a new location, then start Tally and establish net connection.

After verification is over, disconnect and you can move your data back to original location. Not a big deal. Isn't it? 

Tally 6.3 and especially 7.2 has some more useful features than 5.4 So its worth using it.

And still there is one more line of thought. There are lakhs of Tally users. What will Tally guys do with those data? Why would they want it?  Don't feel so apprehensive. Enjoy the features and power of Tally 7.2!!


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 8, 2005)

dude u said there are frequent abnormal internel activations required

anyways i m not gonna go for 7.2

first reason: the present version has all wht we want

second reason: internet for accounts == something fishy ( cant trust anyone ) cos the entries in it which we make are not final we generally edit them before the auditing and make certain changes to modify the balance sheet according to our  wishes   mebbe this wod land us in trouble

and yes i knw to change the data location by modifying the tally.ini file in the 5.4 package

to be frank the accountant we have is a TALLY maestro


----------

